# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  При выходе из 1С не появляется вопроса о овыходе из программы

## Анатолий1

При выходе из 1С не появляется вопроса о выходе из программы,очень неудобно,иногда по ошибке закрываю программу.Подскажите как настроить чтобы выходило предупреждение о выходе.
В базовой версии такая надпись появлялась,после обновления её нет.

----------


## DMLangepas

попробуйте закрыть программу через Файл - Выход.
Через какого клиента заходите в программу?

----------


## mdeztm

Заходите пункт меню Операции -> Справочник -> Пользователи далее в справочнике "пользователи" выбираете нужного пользователя и открываете его. Затем ищите в настройках строку "Запрашивать подтверждение при закрытии программы" и ставите напротив галочку. Перезапускаете программу и будет вам вопрос.

----------


## Анатолий1

> попробуйте закрыть программу через Файл - Выход.
> Через какого клиента заходите в программу?


Через"Толстый клиент"

---------- Post added at 20:34 ---------- Previous post was at 20:23 ----------




> Заходите пункт меню Операции -> Справочник -> Пользователи далее в справочнике "пользователи" выбираете нужного пользователя и открываете его. Затем ищите в настройках строку "Запрашивать подтверждение при закрытии программы" и ставите напротив галочку. Перезапускаете программу и будет вам вопрос.


Открыл "пользователя",там две вкладки"Пользователь" и "Права доступа", строка "Запрашивать подтверждение при закрытии программы" отсутствует.
УТ11.0

----------


## DMLangepas

УТ 11?
Попробуй найти в Администрировании (Предприятие) - Настройки - Персональные настройки и там увидишь, должны быть "Запрашивать подтверждение при выходе или завершении программы"

----------


## Gadzi

Пишем внешний отчет с одной исполняемой строкой:


```
ОбщегоНазначения.ХранилищеОбщихНастроекСохранить("ОбщиеНастройкиПользователя", "ЗапрашиватьПодтверждениеПриЗавершенииПрограммы", Истина)
```

И запускаем его под пользователем... всё! :)

----------

